# script Applescript pour réparer série d'alias



## Yogg (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après moults recherches, je n'arrive pas à trouver un script Applescript permettant de réparer plusieurs alias en même temps.

Pour info j'ai environ 3000 à 4000 alias qui doivent être réparés, donc ce script m'est vraiment indispensable. A noter que tous les fichiers sources sont bien sur le même disque.

Enfin, je suis sur Mac OS X Version 10.7.5

Merci d'avance,

Cordialement,

Yogg.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2013)

et c'est quoi le problème?
Un script ne fait aucun miracle et ne peut pas être construit sans les données de l'action à accomplir

par ailleurs autre angle 
comment ce problème inconnu est arrivé?
certainement pas tout seul

une des solutions c'est de remettre  une version datant de juste avant le souci
(via time machine )


----------



## Yogg (9 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ce retour rapide,

Je n'ai peut-être pas assez détaillé mon problème.

Sur l'un de mes (gros) dossiers, j'ai environ 3000 alias qui ne pointent plus vers leur fichier source respectif.



> comment ce problème inconnu est arrivé?
> certainement pas tout seul


Je ne sais pas comment c'est arrivé ; mais en tout cas le problème est désormais bien là. Les fichiers source sont tous dans ce dossier, ou plutôt dans un autre sous-dossier de ce dossier.



> une des solutions c'est de remettre une version datant de juste avant le souci


Je ne peux par retourner en arrière car il y a eu de très nombreux fichiers qui arrivent / repartent de ces dossiers chaque jour.

Le script qui me serait utile serait le suivant :

1- je sélectionne dans le Finder mes 3000 alias
2- j'exécute mon script applescript
---> celui-ci me permet de réparer automatiquement, et en une seule fois, mes 3000 alias.

L'avantage est que le nom de tous mes alias est du type "abcde alias.pdf" (ou .doc etc...) et le fichier source "abcde.pdf" (ou .doc etc...) 

A la fin d'execution de mon script, tous les alias pointeront alors bien vers leur fichier source respectif 

En espérant avoir été plus clair,

Merci d'avance,

Yogg.


----------



## quark67 (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, tu souhaites donc que le script AppleScript recherche tout seul le fichier original de l'alias ?
Les fichiers originaux sont tous au premier niveau d'un unique autre dossier ?
Je l'espère, sinon, ça compliquerait singulièrement la recherche des originaux.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2013)

donc SI je comprends bien , car c'est pas clair

des alias sont tronqués parce que pour chacun  la source ( fichier original) a bougé d'emplacement
et ce serait tous du même dossier (original) vers un autre emplacement unique?
et si oui qu'est ce qui a bougé ? des éléments ou le dossier?
Faut comprendre qu'un script est bête , il est  logique 
donc faut BIEN fouiner la logique de ce qui s'est passé ou devrait se passer avant même de faire le script


----------



## Yogg (9 Septembre 2013)

Pour répondre à vos questions :



> Bonjour, tu souhaites donc que le script AppleScript recherche tout seul le fichier original de l'alias ?



oui !



> Les fichiers originaux sont tous au premier niveau d'un unique autre dossier ?



euh, non....



> des alias sont tronqués parce que pour chacun la source ( fichier original) a bougé d'emplacement



Non, en fait les alias ne pointent plus vers le fichier source mais j'ignore la raison... Tous ces fichiers sont partagés sur DropBox, donc ceci explique peut-être cela...



> et ce serait tous du même dossier (original) vers un autre emplacement unique?



oui

---- 

Pour être peut-être plus clair :

Sur mon mac j'ai un gros dossier contenant 200 sous-dossiers. Dans ces 200 sous-dossiers, j'ai environ 6000 fichiers et environ 3000 alias éparpillés (mais classés !). Tous les fichiers source des alias sont eux aussi dans ces 200 sous-dossiers.

Le problème (et je ne sais pas d'où il vient !) est que la quasi-totalité des alias (pas tous !) ne fonctionnent plus. Quand je double-clique dessus, il est affiché que l'élément original est introuvable (d'où la nécessité de le réparer).

Je souhaiterai ainsi pouvoir les réparer tous d'un coup (avec un script, ou autre si vous avez une idée) ; car les faire un par un me prendrait des dizaines d'heure 

Encore merci,

Yogg.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2013)

le coup de dropbox je le sentais arriver de loin...

tu fouineras les fils du forum ( ou ailleurs) sur les effets des alias et dropbox
(en particulier si on utilise plusieurs machines pour faire joujou)
c'est même expliqué chez dropbox


----------



## quark67 (9 Septembre 2013)

Yogg a dit:


> Je souhaiterai ainsi pouvoir les réparer tous d'un coup (avec un script, ou autre si vous avez une idée) ; car les faire un par un me prendrait des dizaines d'heure
> 
> Encore merci,
> 
> Yogg.



Bonsoir, je suis entrain de créer un script répondant à ta demande. La seule contrainte étant que les alias ne soient pas dans des sous-dossiers de sous-dossiers. D'après ce que tu as dit, la contrainte évoquée est respectée.
Si j'ai pas le temps de finir ce soir (il faut quand-même que je fasse des tests pour vérifier que le script se comporte correctement), j'espère pouvoir le publier demain.


----------



## Yogg (9 Septembre 2013)

Merci PascalFormac pour cette info avec DropBox ; pour ma part l'objectif est de ne plus passer par DropBox, donc je ne devrai plus avoir ce souci.

Désormais je sais d'où vient le problème, merci 



> Bonsoir, je suis entrain de créer un script répondant à ta demande.



Nickel, je n'en demandais pas tant !



> La seule contrainte étant que les alias ne soient pas dans des sous-dossiers de sous-dossiers.



Argh, dans mon cas cela peut être le cas... 

A partir d'un "gros" dossier unique, j'ai 8 niveaux de sous-dossiers dans lesquels se trouvent des fichiers (*.pdf ; *.doc ; *.docx ; *.rtf et *.txt) et des alias. Tous les fichiers source des alias et les alias se trouvent dans ce gros dossier, dans des sous-dossiers différents.

Par ailleurs certains fichiers alias s'écrivent :

nom_du_fichier.pdf alias (ou *.doc, *.txt etc...)

et j'ai parfois :

fichier source : nom_du_fichier.pdf

et l'alias : nom_du_fichier alias

(sans l'extension *.pdf, *.doc etc...)


----------



## quark67 (10 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ces précisions, celles-ci étaient nécessaires, mais cela complique le travail (par exemple je me basais sur un message antérieur où tu disais que le nom de l'alias était toujours de la forme abcde*alias.ext. En utilisant cette info, je faisais un traitement afin d'en extraire le nom de l'original « abcde.ext »).

Étant donné qu'il y a une imbrication de dossiers, il faut que je construise le script autrement... Pas certain que j'ai terminé demain...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2013)

pour d'autres qui garderaient dropbox
il existe  des procédures pour gerer des alias avec dropbox sans generer des pagailles  ou orphelins
il y a divers méthodes, principalement évoquées sur des sites en anglais et parfois sur macg


----------



## Yogg (10 Septembre 2013)

> Étant donné qu'il y a une imbrication de dossiers, il faut que je construise le script autrement... Pas certain que j'ai terminé demain...



Pas de souci, merci déjà de prendre du temps pour mon souci de script...

De mon côté j'essaye de trouver une solution...


----------



## Yogg (12 Septembre 2013)

Hello,
Pour info la solution a été trouvée 
Merci,
Yogg.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2013)

Yogg a dit:


> Hello,
> Pour info la solution a été trouvée
> Merci,
> Yogg.


aide les autres
et donne cette solution


----------



## Yogg (12 Septembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas moi qui ait trouvé la solution, ce sont 2 membres d'un autre forum,

Nos échanges et la solution se trouve là : 

http://forum.macfr.com/index.php?showtopic=27833&st=0

Yogg.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2013)

donc cliquer"résolu" ( menu outils de discussion , en haut)


----------

